# thinking of egg sharing...



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi, I am very lucky to have a darling little boy who was conceived with the help of a sperm donor. We would love to give him a sibling one day and I am seriously considering egg sharing in order to a) help another couple in the same way we've been helped and b) try to cut the costs of treatment for us. I've mentioned this to my DH and he is not so keen - he is worried about the risks to me and my future fertility. I haven't been able to find much reliable info about what the risks to me would actually be and was wondering if anyone here could shed some light on it for me?


Very grateful for any help  
Carrie


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've just done egg sharing and have just had my BFP.... My recipient also got a BFP.

From what I understand there are no more risks with egg sharing than in ivf, and being an egg sharer shouldn't affect your fertility in any way.

If you have any questions feel free to ask away x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Carrie, 

I think our paths have crossed before! 

We are also using Xytex and if we get a baby half as cute as yours I'll be thrilled!

As for egg sharing...it sounds like you want to do it for all the right reasons - help your own family grow and also help someone else have a family. I haven't heard of any negative reasons, health wise, for taking part in an egg sharing programme?

Do you have any clinics in mind? Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

That's how I see it 

If we have to go down sperm donor road we are just giving back into the world. If mTESE fails and we use donor if it wasn't for someone donating we wouldnt get a chance. 

Very good idea  x


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies  


Donna - congrats on your BFP and for your recipient too, that's wonderful news  


Dingle -  I think he's gorgeous but am aware I may be a little biased  I would love to go back to our original clinic which is in Bristol, after all they got me pregnant on the first attempt last time and were wonderful. Their website says they recruit egg donors but doesn't mention anything about egg sharing, I guess I should give them a ring to discuss... though for one reason and another we probably won't be starting treatment until at least the new year. Good luck with your treatment


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Carrie*

Just wondering where you are at with potential child #2/egg sharing? 

Also....do you worry about you Xytex running out of sibling sperm? (I'm starting to fret we didn't purchase enough!)

Laura xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi Laura  


It's not going to happen for a few months yet - I am still breastfeeding Child No 1 so probably not at my most fertile  and he shows no sign of wanting to give it up any time soon! I do have that worry about sibling sperm ... we have 3 units left in storage which I hope   will be enough to give us a second baby. If we want a third though, I don't know... we would have to be very lucky indeed. Xytex do reserve sperm for families who already have a child from that donor, even if he is no longer actively donating - so there is a good chance we would be able to import some more if need be. How many units do you have?


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

We only bought 2 - starting to fret about that now!

Good that you 3 units left - I am sure that will be more than enough for a sibling!


----------

